

The GoPro, the Polaroid Cube, and why there aren't more women in engineering - floil
http://www.victoriakirst.com/?p=1852

======
KnightHawk3
The argument of "build dollhouses instead of rockets" more or less has the
problem of rockets being rather impressive feats of engineering and somewhat
easy to understand the basics of. A dollhouse is kind of uncomplicated in
contrast, we have had houses and such for centuries. Also I don't feel like
that hair is a feat of engineering, but that's in the eye of the engineer
here.

Perhaps I missed the point. I also will note, I am kind of a girl (I was born
a boy).

